# More Dirty Kids Making Us Look Bad...



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

I have to rant to someone and my husband doesn't want to hear it.

So, here goes.

Just got back from Burger King. I didn't feel like cooking, hubs didn't feel like waiting.

Pulled up to BK and outside were three dirty kids. Well, one was a dirty kid and the other two may have been homeless or bums.

Not sure, but the woman was pregnant.

Went inside and ordered and in a few, in comes the trio.

The really young one asked for (not too nicely) for a water cup.

The manager looked like a dirty ass biker, himself (I wouldn't have messed with him!) and handed the kid a cup with a stern-ish warning of, "You're gonna get water, right?"

The kid smirked and said, "well, I wasn't going to, but...yeah."

To which the manager responded, "you better get water."

The kid's attitude was one of total entitlement, so in no way, do I blame the manager.

So, second, older homeless guy comes in and with the same attitude asks for a water cup.

The manager hands him a cup and says something to which the man responds, "you're fucking with me, right?"

The manager assured him he wasn't, that he was to get water...only.

The guy walked right over and filled the cup with Diet Coke.

I pulled the manager aside and told him they need to devise something to give out small bottles of water so the homeless, etc who are ungrateful and take advantage of kindness can't do so.

He said that was why he kept watching them.

So, to those ungrateful little pricks... it's because of YOU, that more and more people are becoming anti homeless and the cops are cracking down on honest free spirits, because they can't and aren't interested in learning the differences between those of us free spirits and the assholes who are just lazy bums who will never amount to anything because they never want to. They are out for themselves, only...and then wonder why they get disrespected and thrown out of places that might otherwise, show them a kindness.

If any of these little bastards are ever an ingrate to me, or try to take advantage of my outreach program, they'll wish they'd never heard of it.

I'll help anyone who needs it...food, toiletries, clothes, blankets, pillows, etc...but I won't suffer ingrates that make the rest of our community look bad.

::finger::::soapbox::::rage::::rules::


----------



## bip

word. i dont think a lot of people are like this, you just remember the assholes more sometimes. idk. i hate to be this guy, but what the fuck matt did do to the site again?


----------



## Odin

Yea entitlement/arrogant behavior is a real turn off for any group of people... and really in the traveler/vagabond/housless community it only does harm.

They could'a been polite about it... and why even bother getting soda pop. I mean I know folks still like it. And I drink booze lol which isn't really better for you. ha (no mixes and soda seriously rare... few times a year if its an event/social drinking maybe/reason or rare mood...) 

If I was traveling and just thirsty. First off... I'd have my own container even if its just a gallon jug... and second I would ask nicely to fill up some nice clean water. 
If I was really clever I would have found a dumpster with produce and had a lemon or lime with me to add to the water. 
Isn't it hot and humid down in FL yet? I wouldn't even want to drink some sickly sweet soda pop. 

I'm gonna make a strange traveler someday. I might even offer to sweep a floor or clean some tables for a free sandwich.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

@Odin ...

He'll can't be much hotter than here...seriously, so yeah, if I were on the road, I too would carry a water bottle.

If I had to stop by a city park or public bathroom to fill it up, they have water fountains and sinks.

There's no reason anyone should ever be thirsty.

Do you know how many new and practically new water bottles I've found on the side of the road?

I found one, once, brand new, on the side of the road, (don't know if it was tossed out a car window or fell off a bike) while out gathering cans. I took it home, washed it in soap and water, let it air dry for a day and it was perfect.

I started carrying it when I gathered cans.

Anyway...

Being rude, ungrateful and nasty only hurts us all.

They're lucky I didn't say something. I can't stand that...really...ingratitude is one of those things that makes me act like I'm possessed.

::android::


----------



## angerisagift

Andrea Van Scoyoc said:


> I have to rant to someone and my husband doesn't want to hear it.
> 
> So, here goes.
> 
> Just got back from Burger King. I didn't feel like cooking, hubs didn't feel like waiting.
> 
> Pulled up to BK and outside were three dirty kids. Well, one was a dirty kid and the other two may have been homeless or bums.
> 
> Not sure, but the woman was pregnant.
> 
> Went inside and ordered and in a few, in comes the trio.
> 
> The really young one asked for (not too nicely) for a water cup.
> 
> The manager looked like a dirty ass biker, himself (I wouldn't have messed with him!) and handed the kid a cup with a stern-ish warning of, "You're gonna get water, right?"
> 
> The kid smirked and said, "well, I wasn't going to, but...yeah."
> 
> To which the manager responded, "you better get water."
> 
> The kid's attitude was one of total entitlement, so in no way, do I blame the manager.
> 
> So, second, older homeless guy comes in and with the same attitude asks for a water cup.
> 
> The manager hands him a cup and says something to which the man responds, "you're fucking with me, right?"
> 
> The manager assured him he wasn't, that he was to get water...only.
> 
> The guy walked right over and filled the cup with Diet Coke.
> 
> I pulled the manager aside and told him they need to devise something to give out small bottles of water so the homeless, etc who are ungrateful and take advantage of kindness can't do so.
> 
> He said that was why he kept watching them.
> 
> So, to those ungrateful little pricks... it's because of YOU, that more and more people are becoming anti homeless and the cops are cracking down on honest free spirits, because they can't and aren't interested in learning the differences between those of us free spirits and the assholes who are just lazy bums who will never amount to anything because they never want to. They are out for themselves, only...and then wonder why they get disrespected and thrown out of places that might otherwise, show them a kindness.
> 
> If any of these little bastards are ever an ingrate to me, or try to take advantage of my outreach program, they'll wish they'd never heard of it.
> 
> I'll help anyone who needs it...food, toiletries, clothes, blankets, pillows, etc...but I won't suffer ingrates that make the rest of our community look bad.
> 
> ::finger::::soapbox::::rage::::rules::


yeah the Burger King near the soup kitchen (Daily Bread) in Melbourne, Fl was always a shitshow dealing with ppl( homeless.dirty kind,etc,etc) and water cups and such too


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

It's sad, because the manager was willing to give them the cups, he was just sick of them stealing and taking advantage of his kindness.

There's one manager there that will run them off, so they really need to not abuse the one and only manager I've seen that's willing to help them.


----------



## angerisagift

Andrea Van Scoyoc said:


> It's sad, because the manager was willing to give them the cups, he was just sick of them stealing and taking advantage of his kindness.
> 
> There's one manager there that will run them off, so they really need to not abuse the one and only manager I've seen that's willing to help them.


true. it is just sad really.like it is better to beg and "steal" soda from BK to b a vagabond or whatever than get a job at BK.Walmart,etc,etc. like i posted b4 would c alot of this at the BK in Melbourne


----------



## wizehop

This reminds me of an article I read on drugs a while back. It was talking about the laws and how drugs affected society. Basically one point they made was that 90% of people who use drugs do so responsibly. They party, live somewhat normal lives, know when to go to work, yadda yadda. Then there is the other 10% who cant handle it (for what ever reason) and end up junkies on the streets.

The problem is, those 10% make up 100% of the visibility. So societies views on drugs are skewed from the reality, because all we see are the crack heads. Now agree with the article or not in regards to the drug issue, but I think the same basic thing happens with a lot of traveling scenes in regards to the viability issue. 

Its the 5 or 10 percent that are the shit heads, but unfortunately they make up 100% of what people see.


----------



## angerisagift

wizehop said:


> This reminds me of an article I read on drugs a while back. It was talking about the laws and how drugs affected society. Basically one point they made was that 90% of people who use drugs do so responsibly. They party, live somewhat normal lives, know when to go to work, yadda yadda. Then there is the other 10% who cant handle it (for what ever reason) and end up junkies on the streets.
> 
> The problem is, those 10% make up 100% of the visibility. So societies views on drugs are skewed from the reality, because all we see are the crack heads. Now agree with the article or not in regards to the drug issue, but I think the same basic thing happens with a lot of traveling scenes in regards to the viability issue.
> 
> Its the 5 or 10 percent that are the shit heads, but unfortunately they make up 100% of what people see.


PREACH!!!!!!!!!! [HASHTAG]#truth[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Durp

I agree with wizehop. Yesterday I was rockin the docks and some crustlord asked me for a buck to get some tobacco. I didn't have any cash but hung out and shared the cigar I had and and he split a tall boy of steel reserve with me. Cool dude. Then some stinky little prick rolls up demanding that we share with him. He was being a little douche and satrted getting his toughguy act going. I give my dog her silent command and she gets nasty in a flip of the switch snarling and snapping, foaming the whole works. Scared the piss out of that little fuck demanding to encrouch on our good time. If he was chill and respectful I would have bummed him a few draggs and I'm sure dude would have given him a pull or two of beer.


----------



## Primitive

Sounds like the manager was kind of douschebag actually... id be pissed if i asked for water and because i appear homeless i get asked "youre gonna get water, right?" Kind of like i sometimes get told when i ask to use a restroom "make sure the restroom is clean when you leave". I wouldnt get told that if i looked differently. Whether he asserts that you get water because youre black or homeless its really the same difference.


----------



## Primitive

But i more likely would have responded with an irritated glare and said "yes... im going to get water" in a slightly upset tone.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

Primitive said:


> Sounds like the manager was kind of douschebag actually... id be pissed if i asked for water and because i appear homeless i get asked "youre gonna get water, right?" Kind of like i sometimes get told when i ask to use a restroom "make sure the restroom is clean when you leave". I wouldnt get told that if i looked differently. Whether he asserts that you get water because youre black or homeless its really the same difference.




With all due respect...I'm not even close to seeing you on this one.

I'm mixed race and look completely like a hippie Gypsy, and the manager was just fine to me.

Ive got Sengalese twists, and look like I should be sitting on a beach playing drums, or reading fortunes yet, I'm never disrespected and why is that?

Age? Not really...I don't look my age, so I'm told.

It's because I'm respecful and don't have a chip on my shoulder like I'm looking for a fight.

I'm not judging you in any way, but once you have all the facts, hopefully you'll re-think your answer.

Our local BK is the homeless/drug addicts begging for money/vagabond and mentally ill off their medication, hang out.

Every time I've ever gone in, I've seen one or the other.

Being a Minister, I once tried to soothe a hysterical, mentally ill woman who was freaking out in the middle of a paranoid delusion.

She upset everyone dining in the restaurant, including a kind stranger who tried to help her and the young cashier who had obviously never seen someone in the midst of a total mental collapse.

I asked the manager to call the police (so they could take her to the local mental health facility) because what she needed was beyond my capabilities to handle.

Minister, yes. Psychiatrist, no.

The manager was an asshole, so I called BK corporate and got him in trouble.

Another time, a homeless man was sleeping outside on the benches, I walked up, unintentionally woke him out of his drunken stupor, with a, " ya hungry?"

I bought him a meal.

My point is, the managers and the employees know the "locals" that hang out there.

Apparently, these particular ingrates have abused his kindness before, and he was sick of it.

Don't blame him. I'd be the same.

Don't shit where you eat and don't bite the hand that feeds you.

Very simple concepts that these punk ass dirty kids need to learn.

Otherwise, things are just going to get worse for us all.

Peace!


----------



## Art101

Amen to that I agree, there seems to be a lot of folks these days acting as if they are owed something for just being a waste of space.


----------



## Primitive

Meh... it is just a burger king, and to be honest any burger king worker whos even gonna care if people get soda or water or not is just taking their job way too seriously in the first place. Like if it was an outreach like you said, and people were bieng ungreatful that would be upsetting to me. But places like burger king give out free water, its a marketing ploy. Unless a fast food employee is going out of their way to give someone a free meal or something there's just not anything to be greatful for in my opinion. Or like some independent restaraunt, if they were to give free water thatd be something to be greatful for, but with fast food places its just company policy. Employees pretty much have to give you water cups whether they want to or not. And its not like someone working fastfood should really give a fuck about saving their on company resources cause the last thing the company cares about are their fuckin workers. no living wage? Well why care? honestly.


----------



## Primitive

I remember once me and my ex girlfriend being stereotyped at this korean hot pot restaraunt where you typically pay after you eat, i requested that we sit on the outside tables cause we have dogs, they gave us a dirty glare and said "but you have to pay first" (cause they thought we were going to dine and ditch) and seemed really rude about it. So i pull out my wallet that was LOADED with cash from flying a sign just before. His eyes almost popped out of his head and he was almost overly nice after that, in fact he gave us a free shot of some asian liqour hoping we'd buy more and spend all our money getting drunk there haha that was the last time i chose we chose to eat there however.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

Well, I'm not going to argue with you. I understand and see your points.

Doesn't mean I agree, just understand.

We live in a judgmental society, that's just how it is.

I was mistaken for homeless once, the lady offering me free water at a local cafe I stepped into, to get out of the sun.

When I ordered an expensive dessert, asked for a canned drink to take with me, and then casually mentioned that I was waiting for my husband and how pissed I was that he was on _my _motorcycle, riding it an hour and a half home, and then an hour and a half back to Dade City, (where we were) because he'd locked his keys in _his_ expensive motorcycle that be hadn't bothered to get the AAA renewed on, she quickly displayed embarrassment.

I didn't take offense. She didn't know me. Why make a situation worse by being a bitch?

Rather than have a chip in my shoulder and give her attitude, I educated her (albeit however silent and unknowingly) on judging by appearances.

Education is far more valuable than 10 seconds of ridiculous revenge or a "I'll teach you," bullshit.

Just saying...now I'm done. You have your view, I have mine.

Peace...


----------



## lone wolf

i never understood why anyone would ask for a water cup and fill it with soda. most of the time i'd rather have ice water but on the occasion when an ice cold coke sounds better just find a cup (or save one to reuse) and get a free fill.


----------



## Primitive

Ehh... if i were not homeless and someone assumed i were because of how i was dressed i wouldnt take offense to that. I just take offense when i get followed around stores, treated rudely, singled out, etc. Ever seen that movie dont be a menace to south central while drinking your juice in the hood? where the cashiers follows them around and keeps saying "hurry up and buy" popping their head up everywhere they turn? I had something almost the same happen to me at a lions market the manager kept following me with two security gaurds and kept asking me questions down every isle. It was surreal almost. Almost as tho he was interrogating me, but i was just there to buy some food. But there he is down every isle i walk trying to make small talk with a tone that was a sad attempt at trying to be intimidating. Lol


----------



## Primitive

Of course the security guards were pretending like they were doing some type of shelf check inventory, just so happens they were doing shelf checks on every isle i went haha. or like when i was buying my dogs some stuff at petsmart, i heard this actually heavy fast running out of nowhere, and theres the manager who stops around the corner with this facial expression that said "i caught you in the act" then he just casually says slightly out of breath "can i help you?" hahaha!!!


----------



## 4t7

Primitive said:


> Of course the security guards were pretending like they were doing some type of shelf check inventory, just so happens they were doing shelf checks on every isle i went haha. or like when i was buying my dogs some stuff at petsmart, i heard this actually heavy fast running out of nowhere, and theres the manager who stops around the corner with this facial expression that said "i caught you in the act" then he just casually says slightly out of breath "can i help you?" hahaha!!!


[emoji28]


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

Yea I was recently in rei and I could hear the workers saying how they have to be aggressive and whatnot in helping me. I wasn't there to steal. Workers always come up and hang around me and shit like I'm stealing its a bit annoying.

One incident I had that really pissed me off happened recently. A homebum came up asking me for a cigarette and I said I only have one left. He proceeded to complain about how he needs one to go with his beer and he can't be late for the bus etc. I basically give him the cig to get him away from me. He says your not mad are you? I say no just go. He stays and tries to share it with me. He sits down and cracks his beer while there's a whole group of school children on a field trip right there. He says he has to piss and proceeds to do so in plain view of the children. I was baffled to say the least. I get up and walk away. 
But what pisses me off is other people think its cool to come up and act like jackasses and think I'm their friend because they're also on the streets.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

I haven't met any real shit kids yet in my ramblings. I usually am not with the tide either. I go different places at different times than most but this sucks. Yes respect works best I hardly.ever have trouble with people. But to it doesn't matter regardless sometimes. If you have a pack and dog and manners and are clean people can still dump on ya. When I.have beers in me and read shit stories and am near a city such as now I get the tug to go back in the mountains at times


----------



## wokofshame

The syrup concentrate that makes the soda in drink machines costs almost completely nothing at all. It's all high fructose corn syrup. It's probably the most profitable shit fast food places sell. 
Fuck that manager, he takes his job way too seriously. 
Hey, maybe the franchise will notice how much he cares about his employer and give him a pay raise to 8.67 an hour. Make them big bucks! Brown-nosing pays off!


----------



## psychofoamer

What Murt said. Soda is super super cheap. Fuck BK and most fast food places. If I order food and get a water cup and happen to get soda, who cares. Why should you care? Why should the workers care?


----------



## Lefty

i would of just grabbed a cup out of the trash and filled it up with water, or soda if no one seemed to mind or notice :/


----------



## pigpen

The voice of reason sure took a while on this one. I tried but couldn't write anything up that didn't involve calling someone a yuppie.

The fuck you mean "us" anyway?


----------



## lone wolf

i've actually used a McDonalds cup at a Burger King... or was it the other way around? i forget... is that worse or about the same as the water cup incident? ::


----------



## pigpen

Has anyone notice the Baja blast they sell in grocers is inferior to that being sold at Taco bell?


----------



## Venatus

i go to the pita pit every few days to refill a gallon or so of water, i never use anything else besides water in my bottle from that place. the workers there are really freindly and when i can scrap up enough cash i go and buy food there. 

Its that kind of trust that really helps people survive in the city, and if your polite enough, even in the masses of douchebags and self entitled asshats, you can stand out and get what you need. if you are new in a town and you act decently even for the first encounter alone, it can wipe away alot of hassle.

i just wish people could do that.


----------



## psychofoamer

I fill my water jug at any place that has a sink or a water spigot on the fountain. I never ask and have never been hassled. It's water. So what. 

Actually come to think of it. Whenever I've been to California I get shit for trying to fill up my jug. Californians are having a drought and to import water from Oregon so I guess it's a big deal...


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Sometimes I ask. But sometimes people ask me if I want them to fill it. But yes one time I was turned down in like Virginia because it was unsanitary. If it doesn't touch the spigot its clean. And by "us" he means the culture I suppose. Like saying "us" stupid americans. No we are not all stupid but are all americans-if you actually are born here.


----------



## spectacular

"it's because of YOU, that more and more people are becoming anti homeless and the cops are cracking down on honest free spirits, because they can't and aren't interested in learning the differences between those of us free spirits and the assholes who are just lazy bums who will never amount to anything because they never want to."

No, cops are cracking down on honest free spirits because cops are cracking down on honest free spirits. Cops like cracking down. It's what they do. If they could crack down on anyone for any reason, they would. And they regularly do crack down on people for any reason at all, at least where minorities (including homeless people) are concerned.

I feel your position is a position that indirectly and perhaps unknowingly favors the cops and complacent property owners. Cops are violent and would crack down on you for walking around without your top on in many places, lady. Is that *fair*? I know dirty kids are annoying but they're not the ones using batons and guns on people, putting people in handcuffs and throwing them in jail, throwing teargas into crowds, etc.

Relative to cops, they're hardly that bad.


----------



## spectacular

Also, there are plenty of kids who live in houses who act like little jerks. I used to dine'n'ditch with my friends. We stole... I'm saying that discrimination against homeless people is wrong and it's not just homeless kids who act this way. I feel there shouldn't be a distinction and that people need to recognize that homeless people are just like people with homes and have the same range of behaviors and attitudes and personalities-- just minus the money and house.

In other words, we all bleed red.


----------



## kaichulita

This. I fucking hate getting profiled/hassled whenever I walk into the store because some other dirty kid stole something or caused a scene. Ruining it for everyone -__-


----------



## kaichulita

We travelers already are frowned upon by a lot of society and it sucks that a lot of dirty kids do something to justify people's views on homelessness and travelers.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Let me tell ya staying clean and not looking like a dirty kid makes it nice while traveling. Wayyyu easier


----------



## BugNTricky

So many dumbfucks out there these days... glad I did my traveling when I did. I've been hosting travelers since I got my first place and I've had young ass crusty kids literally clean out of my fridge, trash my house and leave without so much as doing the dishes lol. There's definitely an entitled, ungrateful, fuck-it-all attitude out there these days. Probably the same kids who steal from mom and pop shops and spange by yelling obscenities at people. I think we can all agree that stealing a soda from burger king isn't the worst thing you could ever do... But there's a time and a place for everything. Why would you knowingly cause problems for future travelers over something so stupid? Smh.


----------

